# Handbrake Question



## JCG

From what I've tried, the High Profile just takes a bit longer and produces bigger file sizes because its supposed to be higher quality (more passes maybe? Or higher bit rate? I don't know ..) I haven't noticed much difference between the two though, but then I played the files on 23"/32" screens, I assume 55" could do with the additional bit rate.

EDIT: From Handbrake wiki:
Quote:


> Normal: HandBrake's normal, default settings. This is your default preset.
> 
> _./HandBrakeCLI -i DVD -o ~/Movies/movie.mp4 -e x264 -q 20.0 -a 1 -E faac -B 160 -6 dpl2 -R Auto -D 0.0 -f mp4 --strict-anamorphic -m -x ref=2:bframes=2:subme=6:mixed-refs=0:weightb=0:8x8dct=0:trellis=0_
> 
> High Profile: HandBrake's general-purpose preset for High Profile H.264 video, *with all the bells and whistles*.
> 
> _./HandBrakeCLI -i DVD -o ~/Movies/movie.mp4 -e x264 -q 20.0 -a 1,1 -E faac,copy:ac3 -B 160,160 -6 dpl2,auto -R Auto,Auto -D 0.0,0.0 -f mp4 --detelecine --decomb --loose-anamorphic -m -x b-adapt=2:rc-lookahead=50_


You could determine exactly what the bells and whistles are if you can decipher the command line, I suck at it ..







To me, the video looks the same, the difference is in the audio streams, maybe? Actually, no. The ending bits of the command line have something to do with the video stream too.


----------



## yanks8981

Ever used DVDFAB? It seems they have options to do this to, but theres so many that I don't know which to pick. MKV.Remux seems to make a massive file, where handbrake makes it much smaller. There are also other options in DVDFab, but I do not know what they do. I want to make movies that are as small as possible, but look as close to the original as possible.


----------



## JCG

I've got DVDFab, but only the Bluray to Bluray module, and I had to pay for it. Will give it a try when I get home and get back to you.


----------



## yanks8981

Awesome. I hear the new Apple TV is supposed to support streaming MKV at 1080P, so I am considering getting that for my 47" LED TV, but also would want to play them on my 55" as well. I don't want them to look like hell. Thanks man.


----------



## JCG

LOL My DVDFab license has expired.







Hence I messed around with a 720p clip in Handbrake:

Original file: 20.4MB
MKV format - H264 - MPEG-4 AVC
AC3 5.1 audio, 640 kb/s

Normal profile: 6.4MB
MP4 format - H264 - MPEG-4 AVC
AAC stereo audio

High profile: 10.7MB
M4V format - H264 - MPEG-4 AVC
AAC stereo audio + original audio stream

Personally, I noticed no video quality difference between the 3 files on my 23" monitor. But like I said, watching it on 55" might make it more obvious. I guess you'll have to try out different profiles and pick the most suited. What I usually do is choose source file and encode a 5 minute segment on different profiles and choose the one with the best quality to size ratio.


----------



## yanks8981

Well, I ordered the new Apple TV to try this out on. I can't really do a good amount of testing without having the device I'll be using it on, right?


----------

